# FDA Restricts Pesticides in Almonds and Alfalfa



## waspslayer (Jan 3, 2010)

I saw a quick blurb on the news this morning about the FDA restricting the use of pesticides in Almonds, but could not get any details. Has anyone heard about this?


----------



## bean tree homestead (Nov 18, 2013)

not yet but if you have seen the movie "more then honey" you will see that the keepers main concerns seems to be about fungicides that are sprayed directly on the bees.


----------



## Woodside (Aug 10, 2010)

why almonds... if any restrictions should be on beans/corn/wheat...


----------



## TomG (Jul 26, 2014)

Woodside said:


> why almonds... if any restrictions should be on beans/corn/wheat...


Why would they restrict the use on those 3? Of the three none are primarily pollinated by bees or even other insects for that matter.


----------



## Woodside (Aug 10, 2010)

I dont know.. I was under the assumption neonics are in corn/bean pollen and consumed by bees. Almonds don't need setbacks... their gain is ours.. pesticides dont seem that big of an issue in spring mainly summer/fall maybe winter if in pollen?


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

The FDA restricts pesticides on all crops. How is this news?


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

TomG said:


> Why would they restrict the use on those 3? Of the three none are primarily pollinated by bees or even other insects for that matter.


technically you are correct, but if the weather cooperates, soybean is one of my biggest flows.


----------

